# How do I get a free Maxant hat?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I love my 3100p. Does anyone know how I can get a free Maxant hat to wear to the San Francisco Beekeepers Association meeting so I can tell all the members about my new extractor? (I hope Jake is reading this )


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*

....how do you get a free maxant extractor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*

If they have hats I would think you should have gotten one with the extractor but thats only what I think 

I know I got a TEE shirt with my 5K lawn mower


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*



honeyman46408 said:


> If they have hats I would think you should have gotten one with the extractor but thats only what I think
> 
> I know I got a TEE shirt with my 5K lawn mower




http://www.maxantindustries.com/specials/Maxant Hat WEBPIC.JPG



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*

That is a nice hat!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Does anyone know how I can get a free Maxant hat to wear to the San Francisco Beekeepers Association meeting


Any guy with free September swarms flying in should be able to afford buying one. You are ahead $80 on yesterday's swarm and the hat probably costs under $15.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Jake didn't put a hat in my extractor when I bought it, I feel cheated.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

odfrank said:


> the hat probably costs under $15.


I doubt it. Embroidered hats aren't cheap to make. I wish I could get my hats made for $15 my cost.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yup, $15.00

http://www.maxantindustries.com/specials.html

I might buy a bottling tank just to get the cap.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Me neither. Nor in my Knife box. Nor in my honey gates box that I have never received. Need to call them to figure out where that shipment is. Hmmm. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Odfrank,

I have a swarm for sale if you're interested!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you pick up your extractor at the factory, you might get one


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*



Intheswamp said:


> ....how do you get a free maxant extractor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stay tuned!
Sorry I havent been able to respond. My wife just gave birth to our son! A future beekeeper in the works!


----------



## JohnAllen (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*



If this is your first you'll never realize how much you enjoyed sleeping!!! But you'll also realize you never knew love could be so strong!!!!!  Congratulations to ya'll!!!!!!!!

Ed

PS...I'm still more interested in how to get a free extractor than I am in getting a hat!! Tell ya what...I'll take an extractor rather than a cigar!!!! Deal?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*

Congratulations,

Hats for everyone!!!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*

Congrats Jake :applause:... I can wait a few days for the hat


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Forget the hat!!!!!!.......*

Excellent news Jake!!!!!!


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Barry said:


> I doubt it. Embroidered hats aren't cheap to make. I wish I could get my hats made for $15 my cost.


Try Lone Star Athletic Design (903) 729-1643 and ask for Charles [McCullough]. I have known Charles for over 30 years. In the past I have found him to me the most reasonably priced for these types of items. I tried to call him at home to get a price, but he wasn't at home. The above is his business number. I will vouch for his honesty and integrity.

Kindest Regards
Danny Unger


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*A Brand NEW BaBy BoY*
Pass out the cigars...................no wait a minute ....................... ............
pass out Hats
Mini Max has arrived safe & sound:thumbsup:
Congratulations

Tommyt


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Shoot me an email
[email protected]


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats to the MAXANT Clan. I want to see a MAXANT hat on the baby. Just a picture. When you have the time.

Take a beesource vacation for a while.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I got my hat today in the mail. Thanks Jake, I'll wear it with pride!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

W/ all of the work you put into this project, it was hardly free.

How's the arm Jake? Got it untwisted yet?  More important, how are Mom and the Baby?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Busy busy busy!


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

odfrank said:


> I might buy a bottling tank just to get the cap.


Just bought a bottling tank, no hat inside..........


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have to say that the quality of the Maxant hat is the same as Maxant extractors, excellent :thumbsup:. Velcro adjustable strap in the back. Beautiful, *yet very manly* vibrant black and yellow colors with a nicely done embroidered honeybee emblem on the side. You'll be the "talk of the town" at the next bee club meeting you attend wearing this hat. A must have for the fall season!!!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

All this shameless begging for hats reminds me of those folks who buy a couple of jars of my competitively priced honey and then start asking for volume discounts.
Give the guy a break, his customer service is second to none, his products are excellent and fairly priced, he works hard to get great shipping prices and its an American business. To top it all off he's about to get no sleep for a whole year at least.
Knock it off:no: 

BTW I'm a 7 5/8 in hats.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> To top it all off he's about to get no sleep for a whole year at least.


and probably looking for hats made in America


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Hats made in america.......what??
You mean thats possible? Hahahaha, I explored that avenue, and had no luck. 
Im going to be making more, and tweaking them a little bit.
Just need to make sure im not in Zombie mode!


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats on the little one. I am going on one year with no sleep good luck!!!!!


----------

